# Scarface the play



## CentaurPorn (Mar 30, 2010)

Very surprised to see this considering how uptight society is on violence in the school system. Love the Popcorn pile.


----------



## Randy (Mar 30, 2010)

@ the popcorn pile


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow.....

All the great things these kids are learning at a young age....


But, aside from how  it is....HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## orb451 (Mar 30, 2010)

Watching the news this morning and they're saying it was meant to *look* like a school play, but it wasn't. It was directed by the same guy that has directed music videos for Lady Gaga and others. He cast the kids on purpose and the people in the audience are the cast-members' family.

That's what they're saying, maybe it was done for shock value or something...


----------



## synrgy (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow.....





.....I got nuthin'.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2010)

wow, theres no way i would let my kid perform in that. i wonder if they all dressed up as cops and stood around him with machine guns shooting him in the end?


----------



## Randy (Mar 30, 2010)

Haven't checked to see any backstory on this one yet but the way it's filmed looks like it was deliberately staged to look like a school play. The kids are probably professional actors, etc. The cinematography looks just like those "Kobe Bryant jumping over a car" type commercials.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2010)

What the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## orb451 (Mar 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> Haven't checked to see any backstory on this one yet but the way it's filmed looks like it was deliberately staged to look like a school play. The kids are probably professional actors, etc. The cinematography looks just like those "Kobe Bryant jumping over a car" type commercials.



Exactly, I just happened to be watching the news segment when that came on and they said it was all staged. Can't find any other sources to back it up though... I'm sure it'll come out one way or the other because the whole thing is kind of shocking to see.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought this was fucking hilarious. But not as hilarious as the boy who did the Bill O'Reilly Freakout video.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Leuchty (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow...Bravo...Great performance. I seriously loved it.


----------



## liquidcow (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't really get this clip, I just don't find it the least bit funny.

It is of course fake, there's an interview with the guys who made it here. I found them a bit too irritating to watch:

EXCLUSIVE: ?Scarface School Play? Creators on Manufacturing Viral Success [VIDEO]


----------



## Selloutz (Apr 21, 2010)

Viral video is viral, obviously done by a comedy group


----------



## Origin (Apr 21, 2010)

Disturbing but still somehow hilarious, long as the kids are actors and don't really absorb the material.


----------

